# sick bunny.....



## Rowena (May 15, 2005)

Your bunny is sick and doesnt want to eat? Anyone have any mash recipes for force feeding?

PGG's Corky isnt wanting to eat and I think she might have to force feed him. She's at the vets with him now. 

I found some links on mashes, but just thought Id ask to see what anyone here has done? 

Im worried bout her and her bun  I want him to pull through for her, so Im hoping I can find some stuff for her to do.

He wouldnt even lick the nutri cal off his foot....

Virginia


----------



## kfonz (May 15, 2005)

Hi Virginia! Bunny had the sameproblem, and it was because of hairball blockage. The vetmade me force feed him 3 times a day with a mash made of pellets,pedialyte, and canned pumpkin. Also his medication went inthere too. It really worked and he turned out fine!Im sure the vet will take really good care of your baby. Dontworry!Me and Bunny wish you the best! Keep us atthe forum posted on his condition!


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

Hi Virginia,

Soak his pellets in water, making a slurry, and you can syringe feed it to her that way. 

One of my rabbit's can't stand NutriCal, but I put it on his foot, sothat he can't flick it off, but he has to lick it off. It does work.I'd do the NutriCal and the pellet slurry if I were you.

Best of Luck, and Keep us posted.

-Carolyn


----------



## Rowena (May 15, 2005)

Thanks! Ill let her know when she gets back. Iimagine the vet will tell her this lol But I wanna help her if I can.Wish I was closer to her. 

So if you can, keep Corky in your thoughts. Poor little bun. Gets a cut, and now this 

Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

kfonz and I were writing at the same time. 

Kfonz gives great advice, and the canned pumpkin will give him thefiber necessary to push the ball through, if it is a hairball. You canalso give some fresh pineapple juice, which breaks down the hair. I'dsuspect the vet will take an Xray to see if there is a blockage. 

The NutriCal has laxatone in it, and it's also a great aid in boostingtheir immune system, their appetite, and giving them the nutrientsneeded when going through not eating. 

Don't know if poops have slowed down, but I'm sure that the vet will check the teeth too. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

Hi Virginia,

Didn't know Corky got a cut. If rabbits are in pain or stressed, some won't eat. 

I will definitely say a prayer for Corky. Please let us know how itturns out. You're a Dear Friend to be helping out as much as you can.Friends like that don't come along too often.



-Carolyn


----------



## Rowena (May 15, 2005)

I dont know if he's pooping or not. But she saidhe ate this morning, a little bit anyhow, but then quit and startinggetting lethargic again. She took him outside and he did nothing. 

Hopefully, its just something simple, and that she can get him eating somehow and he'll be fine!

Virginia


----------



## kfonz (May 15, 2005)

Good advice too, Carolyn! Laxatone and Pineapple juice, two really good things to use!


----------



## Rowena (May 15, 2005)

Yea, he got cut on something and when she tookhim in to have it looked at, there was infection under it. So he's beenon antibiotics and was doing pretty good yesterday. More active andeating some. But he went downhill again today 

We talk in chat everyday, PuterGeekGirl and I. She told me about this forum. She would do the same for me  

Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

As you know, kfonz, Papaya or a papaya tabletwill also help aid in the breaking down and releasing of a hairball intheir system.

I wonder if it's the pain from the cut, an issue with his teeth, or a hairball - as it is molting season. 

As the song goes, "...the waiting is the hardest part..."

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 15, 2005)

:shock: It's PuterGeekGirl????? :shock:

I love her! She's such a kind and loving person. 

I haven't been on much and I'm answering PMs and skimming through posts that I hope I can give a bit of help to.

Please let us know how she's doing when she gets home. Oh, that poorgirl. She must be worried sick, but she did the right thing by gettinghim right to the vet's. Bless her heart. 

They'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## Rowena (May 15, 2005)

He's going into shock. Vet gave him fluids and another cortizone shot, but I guess it doesnt look good  

And I agree with you Carolyn. PuterGeekGirl is a very good person, andI really hope Corky pulls through for her. She loves him very very much

Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

OH GOODNESS!! What's going on??

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words andthoughts. Rowena, thanks for starting this threadand doing as much research and helping as much as you can from 1/2 wayacross the country....good friends are a rare find! 

Here's an update:

He made it thru the nite, which I was pretty suprised by...he wasbarely breathing several times yesterday evening. I made agoop out of mashed pellets and have been syringe feeding himthat..during the nite and again this morning. Hubby is homewith him right now and I'll prolly only work 1/2 day. He didseem more alert this morning and his eyes weren't so glazed over. Vetstill thinks we can turn him around....last nite I wasn't realoptomistic and even told Corky its ok if he can't fight anymore...thatI understand if he needs to go....that I don't want him to..and I lovehim....I'll do whatever it takes to make him better, I just hope itsenough. He got an iv of fluids last nite and another cortizoneshot. He was in shock and his temp was low. He'salso got a heating pad to lay on. Vet met us last nite at 9:00 at niteto do this stuff for him...he's not even an after hours vet. This guyis incredible.....I can't thank him enough....I just hope all we aredoing will be enough...I'm not ready to let Corky go... 


Oh, I forgot to add, he was even cleaning himself this morning...I wasso happy to see that I cried...(I have done ALOT of that thisweekend!!!!)


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Oh my God,PuterGeekGirl!

Thisis terrible! I'm so worriedthat I'mshaking.What started all of this??

Signing off right now to go say a special prayer. You'll bein my thoughts and prayers all day long.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Thanks what really stinks Carolyn, we don'tknow!!!! I noticed him bleeding Thursday nite...he'd had thewound for a few days I think..and I'm SOOOO mad at myself that I didn'tnotice it. I'm blaming myself for all of his pain...Doc didn't think itwas another bunny bite....so we have no idea. But he's about 3.5 lbsand the wound is now bigger than a quarterand the infectionran clear under his underside and up under his armpit, the wound isbehind is shoulder midway up his side. SO you can see why I'm beatingmyself up over not having noticed....it was buried in fur and no furwas missing from around it at all.

Hubby just called and he's at the vets right now...He had to drop Homeroff for his surgery and doc decided to keep Corky today and observehim. I'm leaving here mid day and will go to the vets officeand see how things are going.


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Good God, Dear Heart, you've got a hard enoughrow to till right now. Don't blameyourself...please! I'm just sick over this. Soundslike the vet is being very thorough though. 

My heart goes out to you more than youknow.



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Yes, this vet is a godsend...he has a bunnyhimself so he really understands...he knows I was torn up beyond reasonlast nite...he could tell I had been crying and about lost it againwhile we were there...Hes incredible!


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

This is just tearing my heart apart.Such a lovely person you are, and to hear and know that you and Corkyare in such great pain is heart-wrenching. If prayers andlove can save him, he'll be saved because he's got a lot going out tohim. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Thanks so much...as soon as I hear anything I will let you know!


----------



## Zee (May 16, 2005)

Hi !

I cannot beleive Corky is going thru all of this. You must be so worried.

Im thinking of your and Corky. I hope he pulls thru !!!

My babies and I will have you all in our thoughts.

I will be watching this very closely.

Lots of Kisses and Hugs to Corky xxx


----------



## IluvBunniez (May 16, 2005)

Hi im soo sorry to here about Corky,I really hope he pulls threw you and him both will be in my prayers.

-ashley

Thumps and faynay send there love too and a BIG GET WELL to Corky


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2005)

PGG, how is Corky doing? Are he and Homer backfrom the vet yet? I am keeping you in my thoughts andprayers - Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Not yet...I'm heading there in about 20 minutesto check on everyone (came into work this morning) thankfully my bossunderstands and I'm taking 1/2 a vaca day....Dunno if Doc will letCorky come home or not....


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Just went and saw him at the vet, he stilldoesn't look very good. They gave him more fluids via the IVthis morning. He still hasn't eaten...  I'mwaiting for the vet to call me with an update as he was out at lunchwhen I stopped by. 

Homer was doing fine after his surgery. He came out of things betterthan most they said. I'll pick him up later today...not sureyet on Corky.


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Oh God!

This just can't happen. Corky has to getbetter!



-Carolyn


----------



## Rowena (May 16, 2005)

Please send some good healing thoughts to Corky.

The vet thinks the infection is in his blood stream now, and doesntfeel its looking good. He wants to try a new med for 24 hours and isletting PGG pick both buns up at 3. Talk of putting him to sleep isbeing done some. But I honestly dont feel its time, and she isnt readyyet, so she is going to bring him home and give the new med a try.

So hopefully with everyone sending some thoughts and prayers their way,and Corky fighting like it seems to me he is doing, he can pull throughthis. 

So, COME ON CORKY! You can do it!!!!!!!!!


Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Tsk...OhCorky...you've got to make it, Buddy.

Please God, Please save Corky. Please!!


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts are sent!!

~Jim


----------



## Zee (May 16, 2005)

Come on Corky !

You sound like a fighter. My heart goes out to you all !!!!


----------



## Mayday (May 16, 2005)

OH! Bless your heart, CorkyI am so sorry to hear all of this

&lt;saying a prayer&gt;



Janet, Buddha and Bella


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Thinking of you and yours, PuterGeekGirl. 





-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

Thanks much...  He's home with menow...that helps. Doc had given him some mushed up pelletsand he was actually sitting up!!! When I had gone a couple hours beforehe wouldn't even do that....when I picked him up he peed all over me..Itold him it wasn't nice but I'd let it slide! He seems a lil more alertthan a couple hours ago. Going to keep up with the bunny goopmeals and going to add in some baby food of carrots, spinach,bananas..basically anything to keep his system going at thispoint. If he makes it thru the nite, depending on if he'sbetter at all tomorrow he'll have another injection of the newantibiotic we're using to clear up his blood stream...if he seems quitea bit better we'll do so orally. Bad thing about it is it canmake him sicker and depresses his appetite. We've got a longbattle ahead but Doc thinks it can be done...not easily...but he'shopeful after seeing him perk up after eating. So PLEASEcontinue with the prayers and good vibes...I've told Corky my bunnyfriends and their bunnies are sendin them his way and he's not to lethis fans down! 

I'll try my best to keep you updated..its gonna be a long nite....Nowto call the boss and get it ok'd to run home every couple hours! 

I was absolutely gutted after talking with the vet earlier...but seeinghim has helped..I cried myself to sleep...but woke up 20 minutes later!  Man this is so hard!!!


I just looked over and he's drinking!!!! Quite a bit!!!! He seems toprefer a bowl right now...if thats what it takes...thats what we'lldo!!!!! And he's cleaning himself!! Both (I think anyway) very goodsigns..when he gets real down and out he won't even clean himself!!


----------



## Mayday (May 16, 2005)

Good News, PGG!!!

We will continue with the prayers, thoughand watching this tread.

Keep us informed!



Janet, Buddha and Bella


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

The lil stinker was in his playpen (after eatingsome baby food carrots) and cleared easily the 13" high wall and camerunning down the hall as fast as he could!!!!! Like heusually does!!! 

I'm trying REAL hard not to get my hopes up too much...but wow that did my heart good!!!


----------



## Rowena (May 16, 2005)

WOOHOO! Im so happy to hear this. I was thinking bout him while I was in town. 

Virginia


----------



## CorkysMom (May 16, 2005)

We just ate a mix of baby food carrots andpellets mashed..did REAL well with that.....got ALOT down him thattime. He seems to be consistently drinking out of thebowl....peed about a gallon on me it felt like...went thru 2 layers oftowel and onto me. Have had a bunny poop (never thought I'dbe that happy about bunny poop!!) the consistency isn't the best yet,but at least the system is moving. And I think he's trying totell me I'm VERY messy as he's sat in the playpen cleaning himself offand on for 10-15 minutes! 

Talked to my boss and told him I'll need to run home every couple hoursand feed him tomorrow...He said that was fine....hopefully that'll onlylast a couple days..but luckily I live less than 10 minutes fromwork! 

Please keep Corky in your thoughts and prayers....cuz I think itshelping!!! I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm very happy withhis progress!!! He's one tough bunny!


----------



## Carolyn (May 16, 2005)

Dear PuterGeekGirl,

I came on to check on Corky and saw the news of Brogan first.

Thank God Corky's doing all the things we want him to do. He is So in my thoughts and prayers, Dear Friend. 

* * Keep going, Corky. We need you to make it. * * 

Since there's nothing more I can help you with, PuterGeekGirl, becauseyou're doing such a fantastic job of caring for the little one, I'll goback to praying.

I'll be checking first thing in the morning, so please keep us updated. 

* * GOOOOOO CORKY! * * 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 16, 2005)

I haven't been on for awhile and I amjust now seeing this. Oh how my heart goes out to you and Corky. I willkeep you and Corky and your husband in my prayers. 

I am so sorry I wasn't here for you sooner. I feel awful.Prayer is a VERY powerful tool and it works. I will be praying with allmy heart and might. Hugs for you Hun and a kiss for brave strongCorky.

Tina, Jeremy and Apollo


----------



## kfonz (May 16, 2005)

Hi Putergeekgirl and Corky!

I've been following, and I almost cried when I read that he's doing somuch better. It must me an emotional rollercoaster for you,girl. I know what it's like to have a sick bun, but nothinglike this. You two are so tough! Best of wishes,Stay strong you two!

-k


----------



## cirrustwi (May 17, 2005)

I'm just reading this. Poor Corky,this is just awful, but I'm so glad he's doing better. Atthis point, every little improvement is a reason tocelebrate. You are taking the best care possible of yourlittle guy. And what a good boss you have.





*Hugs, Thoughts and Prayers*

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily and Abby


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Middle of nite update #1  He justate quite a bit more...seems to be continuing to improve...he got realwiggly and I wouldn't let him go cuz I wanted him to eat a bitmore....he promptly peed....Oh well, that one was my fault!LOL! He's now sitting in the playpen cleaning himself up,after all mom makes SUCH a mess when she feeds him! 

He's a lil doll..I've told him I take back what I said yesterday..it isNOT ok if he gives up and go...we've come to far and he's too strong ofbunny!! I'm amazed at this lil guys strength....and at his age! I thinkthe doc will be amazed when he hears how he's doing!

Well, time to try for about another 2-3 hours of sleep before the next feeding...jeesh, its like havinga baby again!!!

Yep, I'm real lucky my boss is good about these things, but then again,he'd have to live with me at work if something happened!  But it doesmake life easier!

Thanks again for all the prayers and good thoughts...I think its helping! He's trying not to disappoint his fans!  

Hang in there Corky..Mom loves ya!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2005)

I dreaded reading this topic this morning, butI've now got a huge smile on my face. Things are seeming very positivenow, Thank God. You are doing such a good job with Corky, and I amcertain he knows it and that is why he is figting so hard. Keepingprayers and good thoughts coming your way- Jan

ps Cuddles to Homer as well - and Oreo too!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Morning Update: Got up about every 3hours with him last nite and made sure he ate. Looks as if hedug thru his bunny salad and even ate some of that on his own lastnite!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Its not much, but its him eating something onhis own. He's doin good when I feed him, almost like he knowsI'm trying to help him! He's gonna hang out in the playpen while I getready for work and my son's gonna keep an eye on him!!

Whatever we're doing is helping! I gotta call vet this morning and seeif he wants me to bring him in for an injection of this 2nd med, or iforal is gonna be ok. I have a feeling with this much improvement we'lljust go oral.

Keep workin at it Corky...Mom loves ya! (I don't give up this much sleep for just anyone!  )


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Thank you for the update,PuterGeekGirl. Corky was one of my first thoughtswhen I woke up this morning. I'm so glad to hear he made itthrough the night and is battling as hard as he can to getwell. Bless your, his, and your vet'sheart. It sounds like you have a good vet that really doescare. 

Believe me, he knows you're trying to help him. I do thinkthat they fight harder for us in these situations. Tucker haddefied the odds of passing on from a serious case of GIStasis. One animal hospital told me not to even bring him inbecause there's nothing they could do for him.

I seriously think that between the prayers of the members on this forumand our will not to give up on each other is what saved hislife. I know all about losing sleep when you gothrough this. My heart and prayers go out to you. 

Thank you so much for keeping us updated. It's extremelycourteous and kind of you-especially because I'm sure the last thingyou wish to do is send a news report, but it does mean so much to thoseof us that are on-edge waiting to hear.

Today will be the day Corky will make an incredible turn-around for thebest!



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

The updates are the least I can do..Everyonehere on this forum has helped me to give my kids a much better lifethen they would have without all of you!! And the good vibes andprayers are working wonders.....My lil man is slowly getting back tohimself. I can't wait to talk to the vet in awhile, I think he'll beshocked at the progress we've made. I'll either have to go get the newmeds to give to him, or take him in for another shot of it, doc wantedto see how he did over nite. I'm so proud of my lilguy...wasn't easy leaving him to come to work...but I'll head homebetween 9:30-10 to give him some more bunny goop! 

Upon further checking this morning it looks like he picked thru and atesome of his bunny salad last nite....think he FINALLY remembered I makepretty good ones....he got a special extra one this morning tohopefully continue him eating some on his own. 

I'm afraid he's going to come away from all this VERY spoiled!! (even moreso than he already was!)


Homer update as well: He seemed good this morning..was drinking alotand ate all his bunny salad last nite....seems to have come thru thebig snip just fine!


----------



## JimD (May 17, 2005)

Continuing to send prayers and good vibes!!!

~Jim


----------



## DaisyNBuster (May 17, 2005)

PGG, I will be praying for you and Corky. I am glad to hear that he is doing better.

Keep fighting Corky, you can do it!!!

Vickie


----------



## Rowena (May 17, 2005)

YEA! Im so happy to hear this  I knew you two could do it! hehe 

Woohoo Corky! You keep getting better buddy! 

Virginia


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Was a lil nervous to leave him today, just gotback from runnin home to feed him and he still seems fine.Even ate a lil more bunny salad. Crushed up his pill and putit in the babyfood..it didn't go the best so hopefully I got enuff intohim!!! 

I put Nutri-Cal on his lil foot, set him down and promptly got thebunny butt..LOL! I would think they could make that crudtaste better!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

*laughs* Tucker hates NutriCal, but Fauna gobbles it up. Go Figure!

Love that he's giving you attitude!! That's Excellent!!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Hes definately doing that...I wore as muchcarrot/pellet bunny goop mix as he did! I had to change before comingback to work! LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Ooooo!!! What a little stinker! 

That's the Corky we know and love!

GO CORKY!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (May 17, 2005)

Go Corky! I hope he makes a full recovery. He's a fighter for sure.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Well...I'm not sure who this bunny is, or whatthey've done with my bunny!! But I thought I'd take him outside for alil treat and let him run around bit....and he ate everything in site!!He ate clover, dandeline greens and grass!!! Everything weput in front of him he ate!!!!!!! Now he's doin a mass cleanas he's a very dirty bunny from all that!!! Think I'm gonnalet him go for the feeding I had planned....

Oh, and thats not includin the Romaine he ate while I was gone thenfinished when I got home! Just one piece, but it was a bigone!!! We even got some 1/2 binkies out of him...Iknow that sounds funny...but he'd sit on his hind legs and just hisfront would binky! LOL! 

Go Corky....I think we're getting there!!!


----------



## kfonz (May 17, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear Corky is doing great! It makes me happy 

-k


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

OMG...my husband just put Oreo in the playpenwith Corky as she's been consoling him alot by laying by him (but thruthe cage) alot when he's been sick....So he put her in there so shecould see he's doin ok etc...like he did last nite...The lil stinkerpromptly jumped up and mounted her! LOL!.....I told him to get her outof there cuz I don't want him opening up the wound (although I thinkthat'd be real hard right now to have happen) or wearing himself out. 

Gee, think someones feeling better?


----------



## Rowena (May 17, 2005)

WOOHOO! Go Corky Go Corky!

Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Yessss! Way to go Corky!

Poor Oreo's been so worried. What a good partner she is to him. 

Has Corky been nibbling on greens?

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

We went outside and he ate dandelions, thegreens from em, grass and clover. He ate a bit of Timothy hayand I'm now watching him eat from his bunny salad! (cilantro) ..nowonto romaine lettuce again!

YEAH!!!!!!!

I'm a lil scared to voice it...but I think I'm getting my boyback...thinking Carolyn may have been right...THIS is the day we turnhim around!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

Prayers continue, and don't you be afraid to think positively, Dear Heart. Nothing but Good Vibes from all of us. 

Keep on showing us your little strength, love for your mom, and your determination, Corky!

So glad little mon is eating well! *clapping*



-Carolyn 

P.S. Please post a picture of him in this thread so that we can see that Beautiful Boy. :dude:


----------



## CorkysMom (May 17, 2005)

Hubby went and got me an angel statue as hecollects them for me...he said Corky wanted him to get it for me sinceI've been his angel...I thought that was cute! 

As requested...but he was a lil shy and didn't wanna show his bald side with his nasty owie.....but I got some good shots!  

I can't believe how messy mom gets me when she feeds me.....







It takes forever to get it all off me...can't she be a lil neater?






LOOK MOM, I'm eating like I haven't eaten in a week!! Oh yeah, thats cuz I really haven't much!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 17, 2005)

There's our Golden Boy!! 

He looks great!! Thank you for taking a picture of him eating andbathing. They're some of my favorite things that rabbits do. He looksso good! He's one beautiful baby, PuterGeekGirl.

That was very sweet of your husband to get you an angel statue from Corky. The Man sounds like A Keeper. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 17, 2005)

I am elated Corky is doing so well. Whata trooper. What an amazing story of courage and strength and love.Please give Corky a kiss from me. What a little angel. I will continueto keep you and Corky in my prayers. Apollo is sending good bunnyvibes.

Tina and Apollo


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2005)

Yeah for Corky.......you had us pretty worried though.

Rainbows!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

WOW, this feels good, I actually got more than1.5 hours of consecutive sleep!! Feels good to have the rest, but evenbetter to not be so worried that I'm gonna wake up and find Corkycrossed over while I rested!! I really think we're on the waythere....looks as if he has eaten 2/3 of the bunny salad I gave himbefore bed (the one in the picture)...if he's eating this good I thinkit'll be safe for me not to feed as often, but I'll check with doc whenI give him his daily update...but I think he'll be amazed....less than48 hours ago we really thought we were gonna have to put him down...andnow he's eating on his own and drank for 6 minutes straight when I puthim to bed last nite, guess he was thirsty!! I'm BEYOND glad that docand I (and Rowena thought we should too  )decided to givehim another 24 hours on this new med (when we talked Monday) to see ifthat and my feeding could get him on the right track!! 

Not sure that doc will declare us out of the woods yet, but I feel asif were seeing the edge of the treeline! Everytime he eats (especiallyon his own) and drinks...I figure we're that much closer!! 

Thanks everyone for all your support and prayers....Corkys one of thetoughest lil critters I've ever had the pleasure to know and I'm SOproud of him....he's such a good bunny!

Will letcha know what doc says and continued progress! I'm beside myself with happiness!!! (even tho its almost 3am!)


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2005)

YEA FOR CORKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so glad he's feeling better!


----------



## cirrustwi (May 18, 2005)

I'msoglad Corky is doing better. He sounds like a realtough guy!! Andhow sweet of Oreo to wanttohelp him feel better. What a good girl she is.

Jen


----------



## ayglnu13 (May 18, 2005)

I am glad Corky isdoing so muchbetter!



~Amy


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Hoooottt Cha Cha Cha!!!





Can you believe it?? He's eating and you slept for 1.5 hoursstraight last night. Things are looking up. Let usknow what the vet says. I hated those days of not sleepingand when I did wake up, I'd jump up and realize I was only sleeping for10 minutes. I was scared to death of going out into the roomwhere the rabbits are and finding Tucker dead. God, when Ithink about how I had to remind myself to breathe those days, I wonderhow I got through. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

I could cry I am so happy. Way to goCorky. I will keep saying my prayers. I told Apollo last night that hehad to say a prayer for Corky because he was sick. I kis you not hislittle mouth started moving:shock:. He said his bunny prayers.

Tina and Apollo


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I could cry I am so happy. Way to go Corky. I willkeep saying my prayers. I told Apollo last night that he had to say aprayer for Corky because he was sick. I kis you not his little mouthstarted moving:shock:. He said his bunny prayers.
> 
> Tina and Apollo


Thats adorable!!! Thanks to everyone!!! It must have workedcuz I just talked to doc and gave him an update...he said its goinggreat and he thinks we're gonna be ok now.  I canremove the heating pad and slowly stop the feedings or he'll getspoiled...(too late on that one, he didn't wanna eat lettuce thismorning unless my son held it!) He said to keep up with the meds andcall him Friday with an update, unless I need ANYTHING beforethen...he's off tomorrow but I have his cell # and he said to call ifneeded. Said he's SO happy about things...I said metoo!!! Thanked him a bunch again...what an awesome guy!! Helaughed when I told him about Corky mounting Oreo last nite..he said ohyeah...we're doing better! Still wants the boys seperated til Homershormones settle...but I think when I go home to feed him at lunch I'llmove his cage back in with his friends so he's at least close. 

I'm over the moon with happiness!!! YEAH Corky....we'rebeating the odds!!!! Mom loves you SOOOOO much and is SOproud of you!!!


----------



## Zee (May 18, 2005)

Hooray !!!

I'm soooooooooo glad that Corky is getting better.

I think we were all just as worried as you were.

It feels like with some of the buns here, you get you know them personally.

Keep up the good work Corky. Your mummy is very proud of you !!!

Hugs and kissed from Loo,Lop & Poppy


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Unbelieveable! He's a Miracle Bunny!

*tears ofjoy*



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *tears ofjoy*
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


You got that right!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (May 18, 2005)

I am so pleased everythingis going wonderfully , Honest ihave been scared to death to look at this thread , You aretruely remarkable , You have goneso far and beyond for this little guy, I am truely glad to see Amy andI Tina Carolyn andothers are more thancertifiable when it cometo mothering andnursing sick babies back to health , Sometimesi swear its our own sheerdetermination that pulls themback from the Brink. 



As for that Vet can ya marryhim he is a reall keeper , Itsnot easy to find a Vet with asmuch tenacidy as we have whenit comes to our animals. My Vetis the same way , goesthe extra 100 miles for me and mine, as a matter of fact i have tosee my Vet this afternoon for myND female , Oh ya it also helpswhen they are hadsome devils withan animal degree lol.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I am so pleased everythingis going wonderfully , Honest ihave been scared to death to look at this thread , You aretruely remarkable , You have goneso far and beyond for this little guy, I am truely glad to see Amy andI Tina Carolyn andothers are more thancertifiable when it cometo mothering andnursing sick babies back to health , Sometimesi swear its our own sheerdetermination that pulls themback from the Brink.
> 
> 
> 
> As for that Vet can ya marryhim he is a reall keeper , Itsnot easy to find a Vet with asmuch tenacidy as we have whenit comes to our animals. My Vetis the same way , goesthe extra 100 miles for me and mine, as a matter of fact i have tosee my Vet this afternoon for myND female , Oh ya it also helpswhen they are hadsome devils withan animal degree lol.


Thanks for the kind words...its been rough, but no way was I lettingthis lil guy give up on me..at 4 months old we have WAY too many lilbunny things left to do in life...cuddles, binkies....runnin down thehall and makin mom come get me...you know...parsley and clover to beeaten...  I explained all this to him more than once and hemust have listened...I also told him he couldn't disappoint his fansand bunny friends on my forum....

As for the vet...hes leaving in September...**Crying**....going to seeif he's going somewhere insanely far away or not...he's staying tilthen to teach the lady thats taking over all he can about thebunnies....but it won't be the same....Dr. Mark would get down and makefunny bunny faces at Corky and talk to him about getting better...hedidn't care that we were right there..was priceless!!! He'ssomeone that REALLY cares about the animals and is NOT in it for the$....he only charged me 24 dollars to come in at 9:00 on a Sunday niteand he's not even an after hours vet..and that was less than the normaloffice visit!!!!! I'm so bummed he's leaving...but happyhe'll be here long enuff to take care of Corky's neuter once he'sfeeling better!


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2005)

YAY CORKY !!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 18, 2005)

NowIam crying so it'll be short. I am so glad Corky is doing sooo muchbetter.He is one of God's Miracles bouncing back so wellafter being so sick. Hugs for you both.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Thank God he'll still be around to help Corkyget the neutering done. I'm sure that even if the Doc goesfar away, he'll allow you to keep in touch with him. Withthat big of a heart, I'd be surprised if he didn't leave you with aforwarding number. You can always consult him. Justknowing someone like that is a treasure in and of itself.Don't think about him leaving now, just enjoy what you'vegot. You've been through such a rollercoaster that youdeserve a break from all scary or upsetting thoughts. Justhappy thoughts now, My Friend. 

I knew you would've gone into the poor house if you had to to helpCorky get better. You and your vet went 100 extra miles thanmost would. Your story gives all of us hope. 



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Yep, I don't think shortly after his illness I'dbe willing to let anyone else touch him for neuter.....that and thefact that Homer came thru his SO easily....  I'll still bescared when the time comes cuz of all we've gone thru...but I think docwill understand and call me the minute Corky wakes up. 

I'm not dwelling on him leaving right now...there is another well knownbunny vet in town here...Imay ask him what he knows abouthim. For some reason the vibe I've gotten off the lady takin over athis office I haven't cared for...she seemed a lil more aloof...maybe itwas just shyness/staying back to watch Dr Mark work...not sure....

Right now pretty much all I'm dwelling on is getting thru the next hourto go home and see my lil man and how he's doing and how much he atewhile I was gone! I can't get the happy feelings about him tosettle....  

I do fear however the lil guy is getting dreadfully spoiled!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> I do fear however the lil guy is getting dreadfully spoiled!!!!!




Noooooo.

Yathink???



After all those wonderful goodies to eat yesterday, I wouldn't besurprised if he gives you attitude when it's time to go back to hispellets.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

He's got pellets in there...has had allalong..but so far has snubbed em....well other than to snatch thecraisin and raisin I put on top to entice him there.... **sigh**..maybeI'll have to bury them a bit..then he'll prolly just have a pelletparty....**shakes head**...get em feelin better..then ya gotta worryabout how spoiled bein sick made em!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Never a dull moment with a rabbit in the house, ey PuterGeekGirl???

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

True that x3...but how do you NOT spoil that face....specially when its been thru so much in the last week!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)




----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Went home for a mid-day feeding....he stillseems to be doing good...didn't look like he'd eaten much bunny salad,but he had made a mess, and my son made him a pretty nice one thismorning...so guessing there was more in there than I realized and hedid eat more than I think!


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

Is his poop solid or runny?


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Was VERY runny....but its getting back to moresolid...its not totally normal yet...but doc told me one of the medswill do that anyway...and I figure with all his lil system has beenthru...I'm just happy he's poopin!!! Its shaped thonow....not stringy goops...smaller sorta mis-shapen, not the normalballs! Hehe...hard to explain


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2005)

The larger amount of greens can make it runnytoo. Just make sure he's eating. I trust yourdoctor implicitly. Glad you told him aboutit.Keep us posted. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Ok, thats good to know on the larger amount ofgreens...I've noticed its still a lil wetter than it was cuz itsstickin to his fur down there, so everytime I pick him up I just makesure to help him get it off there til things are back to normal!


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2005)

It might be a good to give him some oats.

It will help firm up the poopies, it's a good source of fiber, and whenI mix them in with pellets my buns will tend to eat more of theirpellets.

~Jim


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Ok, just like oats from the grocery store? or doI gotta go to a feed store? SOrry to sound dense...but Ithink of the stuff my moms horses eats when someone says oats!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 18, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> Ok, just like oats from the grocery store? or do I gotta goto a feed store? SOrry to sound dense...but I think of thestuff my moms horses eats when someone says oats!



You can get them at the grocery store. Get the kind you have to cook, not the instant ones. 

My bunnies eat all the oats out of their bowls and leave the pellets for later!

SO glad to hear Corky is getting better. 

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> My bunnies eat all the oats out of their bowls and leave the pellets for later!


Oats and papaya has become Pebbles favorite now. She will eatthose first and come back to what ever she hasleft. Some times we put a carrot in the bottom ofher bowl, and she will dig that out and run off with it. 

I just use the Quaker Quick Oats.......100% rolled oats.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2005)

This good news has made my day! I am just soooorelieved that Corky is getting back to normal. Well done to you andyour vet! - Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Thanks!! I *think* I may have caught him eatingsome pellets tonite, but not 100% sure...hopefully he is!!! I'm cuttingway back on his assisted feedings and he's eating well on his own...wewent outside again tonite for a bit and had grass and dandeliongreens....so thats 2 nites in a row, I figure thats pretty good forhim!!

He's still doin well...didn't want to eat out of the syringe the besttonite..hopefully thats a GOOD sign!! Gonna check on him during thenite and if he's eaten a good chunk of his bunny salad that he gottonite, I may skip the assisted feeding....


----------



##  (May 18, 2005)

PPG I am so glad to see some good posting , tellthe little man to keep up the good work , awsome job you two!!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 18, 2005)

Me too...I think my lil man is worthy of a ....:eler two....:ele:

From what I've heard sick bunnies are SO hard to turn around....itsnice to have one turn out good for once!!! I tell ya tho, itsbeen ALOT of work...but worth every second of it to see him how he isnow!


----------



## Rowena (May 18, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!! :ele::highfive::colors::groupparty:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 19, 2005)

I am so excited he is doing so well. Way to go Corkyand Way to go mom. I am just thrilled. Can't wait til we hear he's amdea complete recovery...which will probably be real soon at this rate. Iam so happy.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

How's my punkin today, PuterGeekGirl??

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

Well, here's the story....I feel kinda bad....Igot home last nite after working at the hospital and I normally wraphim up all snug in a towel ( I call him bunny bread cuz I wrap him upall tight like you would a loaf of bread and thats what he lookslike..I''m weird yes)...anyway..he wanted NOTHING to do with bunnybread last nite...so he layed down on top of the towel and ate a bitthat way..Gave him a big bunny salad and figured I'd check on himduring the nite and if he was eating it I wouldn'tsupplement....well... I DIDN'T WAKE UP TIL 5 AM!!!!! I guessI was SO exhausted from all this and I'm not nearly as worried/stressedso I actually rested!! I raced in there this morning thinkinghe'd be sulking or whatever...and EVERY last lil bit of bunny salad wasgone...and even the dandelion greens my son and his friend picked weregone!!! So I guess he was ok!! 

Not sure if I'll run home today at lunch or not...I gave him med #1 andjust a very lil supplement food this morning...he didn't seem realinterested again...

So hoping thats a GOOD sign and that he's just getting enuff on hisown and doesn't need mom so much anymore!

After the bunny bread episode last nite he went in the playpen and Igot bunny butt...   So after he decided to turn aroundagain I picked him up to cuddle him some more and then got bunnyKISSES!!! 

So I think all in all its safe to say he's doing real well!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Bless his little heart. Eating, havinga mind of his own, getting frustrated with you, but forgiving you rightaway. :ele:

I just can't believe this little miracle man! :colors:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

I told him again last nite and this morning thatI'm real proud of him...and I know I helped but ultimatley he had to dothe fighting....and that I'm VERY glad he did/is!! :angel:


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

The two of you worked as a team. He _never_ would've made it without you.

I just remember the most how you said that you'd spend whatever amountof money it takes to get him better; how you kept telling him how braveand strong he is, and how you never got anysleep or rest thewhole time.It seems as if he just didn't wanttolet you down orwas ready to leave you. 

It's an amazing story, PuterGeekGirl. Even your husbandgetting you the angel from Corky was so sweet.Oncesomething like this happens to you, you never seem to stop worryingabout them or checking on them - ya know what I mean?AfterI almost lost my little ones,thereisn't a day that goes by that I'm not thankfulandgrateful for each one of them.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

Amen to that....I'm still afriad he could slipback..but each day that fear is getting less and less...


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

Believe me, My Friend, I know exactly how you feel!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2005)

:star::star::star::star::star:

You and Corky get 5 stars for not giving up hope and not giving up on each other. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

:highfive:Thanks much... I didn't go home forlunch today...he did so well last nite I thought I'd let him go theday...if he hasn't eaten much I'll supplement when I get home...if he'sdone ok we'll go outside for more fresh goodies. 

My son made him a special bunny salad this morning...he chopped up ababy carrot and made a smiley face out of it on top of the greens! Wasfunny and cute!! Corky liked it tho...he started snarfin itthe minute we set him in there with it! :inlove:


----------



## CorkysMom (May 19, 2005)

We made it thru the day real well with out momcoming home, ate 95% of our baby salad!! But I think he was a bitpeeved at me! LOL! But quickly got over it!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

How's my baby today?????

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

I got up about 2 to check on him and he'd atesome of his bunny salad so I didn't supplement feed...by this morninghe had finished it all! Gave him a piece of parsley while wemade his bunny salad this morning and he snarfed it like he hadn'teaten in days!! Gave him his meds this mroning and no supplementfeed.....trying REAL hard to work those out and just go meds....doubtI'll go home today and check on him at lunch...we got some oats lastnite and added to his pellets...hubby said he ate a lil of that while Iwas at the hospital...so hopefully he'll get some more of that down. 

He's SO thin right now....   but alive and for that I'mthankful....He's still not 100% himself...hoping that comes aroundsoon...I miss my lil man...but he's doing pretty darned good and forthat I'm very happy! (I think he mighta been a lil mad that I left withthat girl bunny last nite...told him just cuz I left with her doesn'tmean I don't love him...that when he gets better maybe he can go be atherapy bunny too!)

Gonna call the vet with an update today...as of right now he's to beseen again for a follow up Monday nite. 

Any ideas on fattening the lil guy up? Would some calf manna maybe be good for him at this point?


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

He might be a bit weak from not getting enoughof nutrientsfrom his salads. I'd increase thepellets and the oats amounts and back off a bit on thesalads. Wouldn't give Calf Manna. I'd also startwith the NutriCal once a day again so that he gets some weight back onhim, boosts his system, etc. I know he hates it, but until hegets some weight and strength back, I do think it's the way togo. Will be curious to see what your vet says.Please keep us posted. Prayers and good vibes are sent out toyou and the little mon. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

Heh, I did the Nutri-cal last nite...I think hecleaned it off...theres some on his ear this morning...but his paw waspretty clean. I'm gonna ask vet what he suggests....he'seating the salads well, I'm a bit afraid to back off the salads toomuch and have him stop eating...so I'll see what he says and go fromthere. I'll be calling him in a few minutes. I think he'seaten some pellets, but not much. I may try the backin offthe salads this weekend tho when I'll be home more and can monitor whathe's eating. I'm just real afraid of a setback right now!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

I completely understand your concern,PuterGeekGirl. Often times, if they have their salads, theywill eat that before anything else. Let us know what the vetsays. I'll be curious. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

Ok, he said keep on with what I'm doing...keephim eating, even if its the salads...he said the antibiotic is whatscausing the lack of weight gain...he's on a pretty high doseage ofboth..said he had a 6 week old bunny that was onthe newestone for a month and a half at one point and only gained anounce the entire time...but still turned out to be an 8lb rabbit. Nolong term affects with it....Still wants to see him Monday evening asplanned....he said between both meds and being very sick that its gonnatake him some time to bounce back. He's real happy withprogress though!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

Great, PuterGeekGirl! Glad that youhad it answered and that we now know exactly why the weightloss. Thanks for the update. Kiss the littleMiracle Baby for me.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

Will do!!! He only has I think 3 pills left...ofthe real nasty one...(the one that was either gonna kill or curehim)...so hopefully the first of the week I'll see the rest of mynormal lil man emerge! Til then, we'll just keep pluggin away and makinsure he's eating! 

I'll make sure he gets them extra kisses and cuddles....hopefully itwon't get to be too much for him...as he's already getting TONS ofem!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> (I think he mighta been a lil mad that I left with that girlbunny last nite...told him just cuz I left with her doesn't mean Idon't love him...that when he gets better maybe he can go be a therapybunny too!)




Don't think he minds the kisses...just as long as you're not handing them out to anybunny else!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

He's used to be the THE man...glad I got thetime with Oreo last nite....her and Homer havne't been getting the oneon one they are used to with Corky needing so much care!!! Although Itook em all outside last nite and they seemed to have a good time!

Oh yeah, called back to ask if I can cut out the assisted feedings...hesaid yep, he's eating on his own so do so...I've already cut way backon them...so gonna see if I can get thru today with out any!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

I felt guilty about Fauna not getting alot ofattentionwhen Tucker pulled out of his GI Stasis.Wouldn't ya know, the minute he started getting better, I noticed shehad blood in her urine which turned out to be a UTI (Urinary TractInfection). Talk about no sleep!! I don't think Irelaxed for months after that. Thank God I had Pamnock andKathy Smith to help me get through it. I really don't knowwhat I would've done without their advice and support.


No more assisted feedings? :yes:


-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 20, 2005)

I moved the vet appt that was scheduled forMonday to tomorrow...I just want him looked at a lil sooner as he's sothin! I'm wondering if he just seems that way cuz of the swelling beingso far down now....Hopefully thats why.... Will update after thevisit! He's sitting and eating hay now!!


----------



## Carolyn (May 20, 2005)

Good for you, PuterGeekGirl!

You can't be too careful and Monday seems so far away when you're concerned.

Do let us know how it goes tomorrow. I'll be anxious to hear.

Prayers and nothing but good thoughts continue for you and yours.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

Went and saw the vet today...Corky is doing welland has actually gained back 2 oz. Vet is real happy withprogress. He has to stay on one of his meds for another weekbut at a reduced dosage. He wasn't quite ready to be donewith the meds yet as there's still a pocket of gunk down under his lilarmpit. He wants me to call him middle of the week and lethim know how things are going, and call his cell # if anything comes upthis weekend. He feels as if we're out of the woods and Corkyis going to be fine..said he's the weight thing is not life threateningand that getting the dosage down on that one med will help him start togain back. 

Now for the additional WONDERFUL news........Doc Mark is staying fornow!!! He bought the practice back as the lady that bought it wasn'tworking out....He's going to put it back on the market, but said he'llprolly be here at least for another year to year and a half!YEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!

Corky even gave Doc Mark bunny kisses today, LOTS of bunny kisses! Could tell he loved that! 

Needless to say, a good morning all the way around! :angel:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 21, 2005)

:clapefinately a good morning allround. I have been checking on Corky every day, and I can't tell youhow happy I am that he has come through so well - you should be reallyproud of what you've done for him. It's such good news about your vetstaying - I bet Corky is pleasedtoo- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (May 21, 2005)

Well, it doesn't get better than that, MyFriend! When I had read that Doc Mark had given you his cell phone #, Ithought, it's stinks that he's leaving. Then, I read the secondparagraph. 

See that, PuterGeekGirl! Good things happen to good people too. 

:magicwand:

Couldn't be happier. Thank you for this wonderful news! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 21, 2005)

There are Rainbows after every Storm.

:rainbow:



Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

There sure are Rainbows today!!!:angel: I thought it was sweet when Corky decided he wasworthy of the grand bunny kisses..Dr Mark kept saying...thank you,thank you, thank you to him....can tell he just loves the bunnies!!! 

I myself have been getting LOTS of extra bunny kisses from the lil man today too!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

Someone was sitting and looking quite grumpy soI thought I'd sneak in a pic of the owie he has thats made both ourlives %$#* the last week!!! It actually looks great comparedto what it did this time last week, but still pretty nasty!







MOM....why'd you have to take a picture of my yucky owie?!?! Now I'm mad...see my grumpy face?


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2005)

Goodness, it is much bigger and nastier lookingthan I thought. Poor Corky. It is even more amazing that hecame through seeing as how nasty it was. I can see how well hidden itwas though - he has such a dense fur. This is such a happyending:colors: - Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

Yep, and the wound looks good now compared towhat it did!!! We've not had an assisted feeding now for 3 days...andno bunny salad yet today so he's been forced to eat more hay andactually some pellets!

Well, even BETTER news today...I'm really starting to see "my boy"emerge again...he's laying like content bunny today..he hasn't donethis since he's been sick!! And he just spent about 10 minutes knawingon an apple branch...has also been doing more exploring and takingintrest in things!!! I'm very happy to see this! Its a far cry from aweek ago this time him stopping breathing a couple times and methinking he wouldn't make it thru the nite!


----------



## Zee (May 23, 2005)

That is Fantastic news !!

It is great that Corky is getting back to his ususal self.

I was glued to the forum during the last week or so, just to keep my eye on how Corky was doing.

Big Hugs and Kisses to Corky from me and the gals !!


----------



## samandshawn (May 23, 2005)

I'm so glad hes oknow

Youseemed to be going through it when I was on holiday.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 24, 2005)

The sore is starting to come offI think...Doc wants to see him in the next day or two....said he'sstill not convinced we won't have to do surgery to clean out the restof the infection...   I know he will take the best ofcare of Corky...but I'm not sure I'm ready for that yet.... (only goodthing is he'll do the neuter at the same time)


----------



## Carolyn (May 24, 2005)

Dogarnit!!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 24, 2005)

Hope to know more tomorrow...taking him in at5. If it needs done gonna see if he can still do so this weeksince its a holiday weekend and I'll have an extra day at home if Ineed to help feed or anything again.   I'mtrying not to get upset cuz we don't even know for sure...but jeesh,he's just getting back to himself!!!


----------



## samandshawn (May 24, 2005)

*I'm so sorry, keep us posted,give hima

fromme.*


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2005)

Good vibes and big ol' bunniehugger prayers sent!!!

~Jim


----------

